# Suggest a Longzoom camera under 16K



## RonakB (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a long zoom camera under 16K. I have shortlisted Sony DSC-H100, Nikon L810 and Olympus SP 610UZ. Can you help me to choose one from this list? You can suggest other cameras too.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## nac (Oct 31, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest any among these... Check out SX240.


----------



## RonakB (Oct 31, 2012)

nac said:


> I wouldn't suggest any among these... Check out SX240.



Thanks nac! Can we compare SX240 with Sony HX10V?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2012)

yaah sx240 is very good...do u want a big DSLR like cam


----------



## rouble (Oct 31, 2012)

You can also check Fujifilm S2980, Fujifilm FinePix S4500, these are also within your range..
Best of luck!!


----------



## RonakB (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you guys! How about Fujifilm HS25EXR (17K on eBay)?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 31, 2012)

Fuji does not meet the quality provided by canon, panasonic or Sony

SX240/260 > Pana TZ30/25 > Sony HX10v > Nikon = Olympus > Fuji in this price range


----------



## nac (Nov 1, 2012)

RonakB said:


> Thank you guys! How about Fujifilm HS25EXR (17K on eBay)?



I really love this cam... and for 17k it's a steal...


----------



## dpkml (Nov 1, 2012)

+1 for sx240


----------



## RonakB (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

Will take final decision this weekend and post here.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2012)

i searched everywhere for fuji hs25EXR and all say its not same as hs20exr ....and there is no proper reviews from big sites..

Go for canon


----------



## RonakB (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, 

Finally bought Sony HX10v for 14,900/-. Considered various features like in-camera panorama, battery life, GPS, availability of service center in my area and chosen it over SX240.

I know, I am not getting 20x zoom but chalta hai! 

Thank you everyone for suggestions. You guys rock!


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2012)

^ Congrats... Happy clicking....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 5, 2012)

RonakB said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally bought Sony HX10v for 14,900/-. Considered various features like in-camera panorama, battery life, GPS, availability of service center in my area and chosen it over SX240.
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 5, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Fuji does not meet the quality provided by canon, panasonic or Sony
> 
> SX240/260 > Pana TZ30/25 > Sony HX10v > Nikon = Olympus > Fuji in this price range



how is Panny fz47 when compare to hx25exr and sx240??


----------

